# Grind settings for new machine - help



## Lordo137 (Aug 27, 2018)

After twelve years, my Gaggia Classic has decided to stop working and due to budget constraints, I've bought a Sage Duo-Temp Pro. I'm using coffee from Hasbean and a Smart Grinder from Sage. With the Gaggia I used to grind coffee for 6,4 seconds for a single shot and the grinding setting from 12 to 14 depending on the beans.

I've tried the same with the new machine, but the shot of espresso is not as good as before. I was wondering if anybody has any suggestion. Should I grind more coffee or should I grind it finer?

Any advice is welcome....thanks!!!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Get some scales

Use a double basket , make sure it's the non pressurised one

Grinder settings are not always equivalent as they depend on coffee used, amount used, the grinder ( same grinder is not set the same ) and the taste you want

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/21319-beginners-reading-weighing-espresso-brew-ratios/?do=embed

Read here


----------



## Lordo137 (Aug 27, 2018)

Thanks, I've got a good digital scale and I'll try tomorrow morning. I used the same grinder with both machines, but obviously they are different. I guess my old Gaggia lost some pressure during the years and now I have to adjust the set up for the Sage.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

The dtp is probably the same as the be - brew pressure can go up to 15bar. Very different to the Gaggia.

 I'm fed up of saying this but a new user to the 54mm basket machines is likely to find life a lot easier if the start off by trimming the dose with the razor tool.

Then what ever using what that leaves as a basis. Best may be more or less grinds.

Actually it also speeds up tuning a new bean when some has no idea what grinder setting is needed.

Some have reported the puck spinning. Maybe trying to take too much off, tamping too hard or too soft. Don't know as I didn't have that problem. Actually they appear to provide it to get round the need for accurate grinder timer settings.

I used the single a lot. Usually around 9.5g some beans a bit more.

John

-


----------

